# Messed Up Download Mode



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

i was flashing and trying to get JT's V3 ICS to work(Awesome Work BTW) but now when i hit the power button it just shows the battery symbol with the scroll in it. it wont trun on unless its plugged in the computer or ac adapter? any one have away to fix this? or know how it happened?

Also my 3G Signal drops completely and is intermittent. im lost on how to fix it also


----------



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

anyone have a link to a RFS formatter?


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.filestube.com/9ddaaca6d51f9a6803e9/go.html


----------

